# Entrance test and other admission questions



## ladyt (Jan 10, 2010)

Do i need a high school diploma for the entrance test if i want to apply in the medical colleges in Pak? I am a senior in California and will graduate this year with my diploma but i want to know what the first step would be to apply to the colleges in Pak? I know i have to take the entrance test, but do i need to take anything w/me when i go to Pak? And how long does it take for the result of the entrance test? Thanks..


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

First step would be equivalence of your grades into Pakistani standard from IBCC. They deduct 20% from Americans. You need your diploma/transcripts to get the conversion. You can't apply without this equivalence. It needs to be over 65% just to qualify. 

Entry test for Aga Khan is in Feb/March all others are mid year. Entry test results come out in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

ladyt said:


> Do i need a high school diploma for the entrance test if i want to apply in the medical colleges in Pak? I am a senior in California and will graduate this year with my diploma but i want to know what the first step would be to apply to the colleges in Pak? I know i have to take the entrance test, but do i need to take anything w/me when i go to Pak? And how long does it take for the result of the entrance test? Thanks..


abdullahm18 is right, But for the person how is USA citizen, she/he don't have to take any entry test they could get admission in to any medical college in Pakistan except shife(SMC) I don't know why but abdullahm18 knows better because he tolled that. You could get admission with your SAT 2 scours. Maybe you already have taken this test. If not take it before your graduation other wise you could take it after that. For foreign admission you have to make Equals from IBCC, and then send your documents to HEC they will give you admission. You could e mail in HEC office the people in HEC are so good and they will help you. let me tell you that you have to pay more than $8000 for that if you get admission by HEC. GOOD luck and don't forget to tell me about admission I am also going through these problems. You are lucky for thinking for admission before your graduation. I already have lost my one year in getting admission because of IBCC, and now I am a college student in NY and becoming Medical Assistance for one years degree. After one year I am going to Pakistan Inshallah in next year I will be the student of UOG. You know what send IBCC your transcript in close envelop by your school. Your school could send it and also you could do that too, but remember if you have not taken physics yet take it now. If you don?t have time in day take it after school. I know many USA students can?t get admission in Pakistan medical college because they have not taken it in HS.


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

*Need help for Dow Entry Test*

Hey, I am applying for Dow medical college this year, and I am a senior in high school right now and can anyone tell me what I should do or what steps I should take that will secure me in getting admitted into Dow Medical College. And also what I should do to study for the admission test. it will help a lot. Thank you.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

FaisalQ said:


> Hey, I am applying for Dow medical college this year, and I am a senior in high school right now and can anyone tell me what I should do or what steps I should take that will secure me in getting admitted into Dow Medical College. And also what I should do to study for the admission test. it will help a lot. Thank you.


Faisal yaar there are some steps for admission processing. ?
1. First you have to get IBCC Equivalence. IBCC will give you Equival if you have taken three subjects Chem, bio, and phys for MBBS and math for engineering. 
2. than you have to get admission from HEC if you have passport of USA or Canada. HEC fees is to much. You could get more information from there web set. There are 4 ways of getting admission
Local student 
Self paid students 
Over seas students
Foreign students 
In first three you have to take entry exam of Pakistan, but for the last the fourth option you could take SAT subject instead of entry exam. I think its will be much better if you call or e mail in dow and get information from them because all the college in Pakistan are different from each other. You also could get information of getting admission in Pakistan from madstudentz?s different threads. Well best of luck and Allah may help you regard your wish. :happy:


----------



## ladyt (Jan 10, 2010)

First of all thank you sooo much abdullahm18 and hammad Khan for the info. I have a couple more questions if u guys don't mind. I'm new to this so it might take me a while to get a hold of all the info. What is the score we need for SAT subject test? I have already taken bio, chemistry, and am currently taking physics. but i got a C+ on the physics for the first semester, do you think it will affect my admissions?? What is HEC? so what is the first application i need for this whole process and where can i get it? i have yet not received my diploma. ​


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

ladyt said:


> First of all thank you sooo much abdullahm18 and hammad Khan for the info. I have a couple more questions if u guys don't mind. I'm new to this so it might take me a while to get a hold of all the info. What is the score we need for SAT subject test? I have already taken bio, chemistry, and am currently taking physics. but i got a C+ on the physics for the first semester, do you think it will affect my admissions?? What is HEC? so what is the first application i need for this whole process and where can i get it? i have yet not received my diploma.​


You are most welcome. SAT scores are = to 550 for each subject.
HEC stand for Higher Education Commistion. yes C+ is fine. The first application you have to file is IBCC equilnace application form, that?s you could get from IBCC official web.Best of luck :happy:


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Hammad Khan! #happy


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

hammad khan said:


> abdullahm18 is right, But for the person how is USA citizen, she/he don't have to take any entry test they could get admission in to any medical college in Pakistan except shife(SMC) I don't know why but abdullahm18 knows better because he tolled that. You could get admission with your SAT 2 scours. Maybe you already have taken this test. If not take it before your graduation other wise you could take it after that. For foreign admission you have to make Equals from IBCC, and then send your documents to HEC they will give you admission. You could e mail in HEC office the people in HEC are so good and they will help you. let me tell you that you have to pay more than $8000 for that if you get admission by HEC. GOOD luck and don't forget to tell me about admission I am also going through these problems. You are lucky for thinking for admission before your graduation. I already have lost my one year in getting admission because of IBCC, and now I am a college student in NY and becoming Medical Assistance for one years degree. After one year I am going to Pakistan Inshallah in next year I will be the student of UOG. You know what send IBCC your transcript in close envelop by your school. Your school could send it and also you could do that too, but remember if you have not taken physics yet take it now. If you don?t have time in day take it after school. I know many USA students can?t get admission in Pakistan medical college because they have not taken it in HS.


Please refrain from misguiding people, if you don't have correct information.

..............

Here's the deal:

You need a IBCC equivalence certificate, Afterwards, if you have marks above 715/1100 and above you can apply anywhere in Pakistan.

You can apply through PTAP (Pakistan Technical Assistance Program), and they don't require entry test or SAT 2, but only if you fall into their merit list which consists of the top 15 to 20 overseas students only, with equivalence marks of 850 and above.

HEC, which is your only other option, REQUIRES either UHS entry test with atleast 440/1100 marks OR SAT 2, with 550 marks in each of the 3 science subjects

PUNJAB: You need to take the UHS entrance exam if you are applying to Govt. and private colleges of the Punjab. You need to get 40% marks (440/1100) on the test. If you don't make it through the entry test, you have the option of taking SAT 2, with 550+ marks in Biology, Chemistry and Physics. But for the Private colleges you MUST pass the entrance test, they will NOT accept SAT 2 for private colleges.

SINDH: They don't require an entrance test or SAT 2 if you are going through HEC (Higher Education Commission). Some colleges have their own entrance exam. Also, I think Sindh Medical College requires SAT 2. It just depends on where you apply.

NWFP: Same as Sindh. Only, they don't require entrance exam for any college, unless they are private.

Now, as far as the HEC fee structure is concerned, it varies for each college. It is NOT $8000 or above for every college.

King Edward, Allama Iqbal, Fatima Jinnah, SIMS: $10,000

Nishtar, Rawalpindi, Punjab (Faisalabad): $7000

Quaid-e-Azam, Sheikh Zayed: $5000

Sargodha, Nawaz Sharif: $8000

Dow Int., Sindh Medical College: $12000

NWFP: Ayub Medical College: $6000

It just depends upon where you get in.



ladyt said:


> First of all thank you sooo much abdullahm18 and hammad Khan for the info. I have a couple more questions if u guys don't mind. I'm new to this so it might take me a while to get a hold of all the info. What is the score we need for SAT subject test? I have already taken bio, chemistry, and am currently taking physics. but i got a C+ on the physics for the first semester, do you think it will affect my admissions?? What is HEC? so what is the first application i need for this whole process and where can i get it? i have yet not received my diploma.​


Yes, a C+ will definitely affect your equivalence. You just make sure you have better grades in Biology, Chemistry and English.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

ZainShah said:


> Please refrain from misguiding people, if you don't have correct information.
> 
> ..............
> 
> ...


Thanks for adding more information. look C+ stand for 75 and 75% are fine in america and also for pakistan i guss. The information i wrote befor is same thing like yours, than why yaar you are reffering me as misguid person. well thanks again for adding more details.#nerd


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

You wrote



> she/he don't have to take any entry test they could get admission in to any medical college in Pakistan


Which is NOT true, and the sad part is that i told you a gazillion times, about the procedure and you are here giving wrong information to someone else.

Also there are couple of other things that you said which aren't true.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

ZainShah said:


> You wrote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes my dear doast I have said “he/she don’t have to take any entry exam of Pakistan and could get admission” But yaar you just focus on these words you could do search and could easily see the he or she is belongs to who? She or he is those Americans and Canadians students who are citizens of her. Well hope you will understand. Also about the other information that I have given to other medstudentz is the information that I have gotten from internet or metstudentz, also with the experience of IBCC and the e mails to HEC may be I was wrong because of information that I got from internet. Honestly I wasn’t kn_o_wn about PTAP_ (Pakistan Technical Assistance Program). That office you told me and thanks for it. I am doing research on it and hope it will help me and others._[/font]


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

hammad khan said:


> Yes my dear doast I have said ?he/she don?t have to take any entry exam of Pakistan and could get admission? But yaar you just focus on these words you could do search and could easily see the he or she is belongs to who? She or he is those Americans and Canadians students who are citizens of her. Well hope you will understand. Also about the other information that I have given to other medstudentz is the information that I have gotten from internet or metstudentz, also with the experience of IBCC and the e mails to HEC may be I was wrong because of information that I got from internet. Honestly I wasn?t kn_o_wn about PTAP_ (Pakistan Technical Assistance Program). That office you told me and thanks for it. I am doing research on it and hope it will help me and others._[/font]


I don't understand a word you wrote, but from what I do understand is that you are saying that "He/She is a US or Canadian Citizen" so he/she is exempt from taking the test. Which is incorrect, because I'm a US citizen and I had to take that test, just like all the other foreigners.


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

You have to take the UHS test for HEC foreign seats or provide 550 in each sat subject test of bio chem phys if u plan not to take the uhs test.

If u apply on PTAP seats you do not take ANY test. I know a person who got into k.e on ptap with ibcc of 846.

end of conversation. Hammad khan is providing unverified information that even he is not sure of. Please don't post unless you're sure.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

look I don't know. This year I try to get admission in Pakistan and the problem was i got late for my entry exam of UHS. I gave up at the first time but then one day i was researching on computer and found that if you have a passport of USA or Canada than you don't have to take entry exam you could submit your scours of SAT2 to HEC and could get admission. I mailed in HEC and got the information and the person Muhammad Alslam said yes I could submit my application before January. The UHS entry exam was on 9/27/2009 but he was giving me time until January. That time Pakistan’s hallats were too bad and all the schools and governments offices got close for 3 days and my parents didn't give me permission. Well I haven’t post any wrong information you could check my all the post did I said you don‘t have to take entry exam of your college, I just wrote you don‘t have to take entry exam of uhs if pass SAT2. You are making me confuse and also to other if you have any information that is different from me so give and make us clear. Thanks to both #confused


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

*Need help for Dow Entry Test*

I am a senior in high school and need help for trying to get into Dow Medical College as a local student, please help:

1. Since I took Bio 1 Honors and got a B, now if I take bio AP, and receive an A, which grade will the admissions look at or will they look at both?

2. Lets say (Allah forbid) that I dont get in as a local do I have a chance of reapplying as a foreign in hopes of getting in before the year starts?


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

FaisalQ said:


> I am a senior in high school and need help for trying to get into Dow Medical College as a local student, please help:
> 
> 1. Since I took Bio 1 Honors and got a B, now if I take bio AP, and receive an A, which grade will the admissions look at or will they look at both?
> 
> 2. Lets say (Allah forbid) that I dont get in as a local do I have a chance of reapplying as a foreign in hopes of getting in before the year starts?


I think they will look at both. I think you will have a chance to get admission as foreign after trying local but it will cause you some difficulties. It will be better if you ask your this question to any education depratment of pakistan. good luck and Allah may help you regard your wish.


----------



## suleha baig (Jun 17, 2010)

i want to know what is IBCC and HEC.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

suleha baig said:


> i want to know wat is IBCC and HEC.


 
HEC=Higher Education Commission 
IBCC=Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad
check in#grin


----------



## Mah010 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Admissions*

i got 378 in FSc PART 1..i know my chances are pretty thin in government institutes ...
but i want to know which private institutes should i apply in??


----------

